# Dock,Pier builder



## markm0369 (Oct 31, 2007)

I've Had good luck with people on the forum so far, as far as Omega and redoing the kitchen and bath, and Accutech carpet cleaning, so now looking for some one to give me a price on building a dock on our lot in Mulat bayou in milton, there was a dock prior to Ivan, but onlt one ploe remains shoot me a note we'll make a time to meet and go over it.


----------



## Whitailhuntr (Sep 1, 2010)

Call John Loftis - Loftis Marine Division 850-572-3718, he is a friend of mine and we have also done alot of business together, and he does top notch work. Tell him Matt Caldwell with Caldwell Home Builders recommended him to you.


----------

